
Apple and Google Create a Buzz at Frankfurt Motor Show - garbowza
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/18/automobiles/apples-auto-inroads-create-a-buzz-at-frankfurt-motor-show.html
======
thejake
_“What is important for us is that the brain of the car, the operating system,
is not iOS or Android or someone else but it’s our brain,” Dieter Zetsche, the
chief executive of Daimler_

Looks like I won't be buying a car from the Daimler family of manufactures
anytime soon.

